# US-plated Vehicles in Mexico (permanently)



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Okay, we’re getting closer to our goal of making our retiree escape to Mexico!! However, there are several topics where we could use your sage advice. I’ll make separate threads for each function in order to make each an individual discussion.

With school finally out for the summer, we plan to make a trip over to the Mexican Consulate in Little Rock to start our preparations for moving to Mexico. In the past, dealing with the consulate has been an exercise in frustration; they were rude, pushy & short-tempered – especially with their own citizens. Even with us, their behavior was not much better. On our way out, while an employee was trying to help us with answers & information, imagine our surprise when his supervisor proceeded to scold him, in front of us - for helping us out!!

Anyway, I’ve called & emailed several times over the past 5 or 6 weeks without any answers, help or reciprocation from them. The receptionist always takes my name, address, phone number & the reason for my call; then dutifully promises that I will be contacted promptly. Hasn’t happened yet, and I no longer have any expectation of it. So here we are, planning a trip to go deal with them in person with the hope, at least, of being able to accomplish our purposes in only two trips. One trip, to get information & forms; the second, to return the forms & continue the processes.

I could really use your help to know what more to expect in the way of requirements, forms, supporting documents & documentation we will need to take with us as part of the following process:

*Importing our vehicle(s)*
•	finally with our bills paid off and no kids to feed, clothe or house we have been able to buy a couple of nice & durable vehicles that we intended to last us for a long time. One is a 2003 Toyota Avalon XL; the other is a 2001 Infiniti QX4
•	was wondering if & for how long we will be able to live with & use our vehicles in Mexico upon moving down there…?
•	will we be able to “nationalize” them so we can keep them – or will we eventually have to bring them back to the US to sell them?
•	Is there a LEGAL way that we could sell them IN Mexico instead of having to bring them back to the US?

•	BIG QUESTION: Would things be any different if…
o	the vehicles were in my wife’s name (as a Mexican citizen)?
o	my permanent residence were based on marriage to a Mexican national and / or father of a Mexican national?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can only temporarily import one vehicle into Mexico if a Tourst permit or Residente Temporal Visa.
If you do that, and go for Residente Permanente and/or naturalization, the vehicle *must be removed*. It cannot be sold in Mexico; not even junked or given away. You agree to that when you get the Importada Temporal, and there are deposits and fees involved, which are easily lost if you miss a detail.
Importation by your wife would be an entirely separate issue, but is not likely at this time. So, plan on selling them, then replacing them in Mexico. Your life will be much simpler.
Sorry for the bac news. Many things have changed.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> You can only temporarily import one vehicle into Mexico if a Tourst permit or Residente Temporal Visa.
> If you do that, and go for Residente Permanente and/or naturalization, the vehicle *must be removed*. It cannot be sold in Mexico; not even junked or given away. You agree to that when you get the Importada Temporal, and there are deposits and fees involved, which are easily lost if you miss a detail.
> Importation by your wife would be an entirely separate issue, but is not likely at this time. So, plan on selling them, then replacing them in Mexico. Your life will be much simpler.
> Sorry for the bac news. Many things have changed.


Well, that shows you can't win them all! So far this has been the gloomiest of all the information I've been receiving to this & my other threads / questions. I know & understand what you mean by "many things have changed"... and surely, many more can or will change as time passes.

I'm still curious about how things would be different or (possibly) better if we went the route of basing it all on my wife's (recovered) Mexican citizenship...? I could bear selling one of the vehicles, but both...? Oh well, it would still be a small price to pay for setting up our little piece of paradise in Mexico.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't recommend nationalizing a NOB vehicle in Mexico. We did so two years ago. It was a really major, stress ridden hassle, and above all, expensive. 'Nuff said.

Better to buy a vehicle in Mexico.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Anonimo said:


> I don't recommend nationalizing a NOB vehicle in Mexico. We did so two years ago. It was a really major, stress ridden hassle, and above all, expensive. 'Nuff said.
> 
> Better to buy a vehicle in Mexico.


Sounds like it's not worth winning this one!! How has the luck been to buy quality used ex-NOB vehicles that were legally brought into Mexico by dealers & other citizens?

From what I understand, the quality of Mexican-made vehicle has improved quite a bit over the years... how do the prices & process compare to shopping in the US?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can be comfortable buying new cars, or recent used cars from new car dealers in Mexico. We did that, and also helped a friend, who had no Spanish. You will actually have more choices than in the USA, especially for small cars.
I don‘t think there have been any individual importations since sometime last year. The cost is said to be prohibitive and climbing. As a result, there are thousands of vehicles stranded at the border, awaiting permanent importation/nationalization. Even the brokers advise against trying.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> You can be comfortable buying new cars, or recent used cars from new car dealers in Mexico. We did that, and also helped a friend, who had no Spanish. You will actually have more choices than in the USA, especially for small cars.
> I don‘t think there have been any individual importations since sometime last year. The cost is said to be prohibitive and climbing. As a result, there are thousands of vehicles stranded at the border, awaiting permanent importation/nationalization. Even the brokers advise against trying.


Sounds like the overload at the border may end up good for the consumer once they work out the jams & flood the Mexican market with all the vehicles. Also could create an open season for scammers of the unaware or careless.

Thanks for the assurance & encouragement for buying vehicles down there. One thing I look forward to (in Taxco) is getting my hands on a good VW Beetle. My wife has always wanted one. I think Taxco is one of those hilly places with narrow winding streets where the Beetles all went to die. They are finding a lot of life & uses there until they finally expire! Personally, I would prefer another small SUV like our QX4 for out of town & long distance travel.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Taxco is truly Beetle heaven, as not too many other vehicles will fit. However, I suspect there may be a clutch shop or ten nearby.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Taxco is truly Beetle heaven, as not too many other vehicles will fit. However, I suspect there may be a clutch shop or ten nearby.


I occasionally see functioning Beatles on the streets of Mexico City. I wonder when they stopped making them here.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I occasionally see functioning Beatles on the streets of Mexico City. I wonder when they stopped making them here.


It was Adolf's best seller
But it was an unsafe vehicle: rear drum breaks, hollow collapsible front, where our legs were
Today we have much better small cars with better engines, breaks, safety specs, faster, more powerful, more comfort, am I missing something?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I occasionally see functioning Beatles on the streets of Mexico City. I wonder when they stopped making them here.


According to Wikipedia the last _Vocho_ rolled off the production line on July 30, 2003, to the music of _Las Golindrinas_. I agree, a Vochito is a great car for older towns with hilly, narrow, cobblestone streets. I drove one years ago in Tepoz and it was just the right size. 

Volkswagen Beetle in Mexico - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> It was Adolf's best seller
> But it was an unsafe vehicle: rear drum breaks, hollow collapsible front, where our legs were
> Today we have much better small cars with better engines, breaks, safety specs, faster, more powerful, more comfort, am I missing something?


I understand what you're saying, Gary, about how unsafe the Beatles are, but I have a fondness for them since the one car I have owned in my life was a cute dark green 1969 "bug".


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

And, my first new car was a 1966 blue "bug".  Those were the days of gas under $.20 a gallon.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Taxco is truly Beetle heaven, as not too many other vehicles will fit. However, I suspect there may be a clutch shop or ten nearby.


With brakes shops on both sides! Several taxistas have told me that they have to change their brakes at least once a month!!


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

coondawg said:


> Those were the days of gas under $.20 a gallon.


**SIGH**
:car: (not a beetle, not cheap gas)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The last ones were made in Mexico in 2004. The very last one, powder blue, sold at a premium with every possible option, as I recall.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Since then, the silly collectors game started


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Howler said:


> Sounds like the overload at the border may end up good for the consumer once they work out the jams & flood the Mexican market with all the vehicles. Also could create an open season for scammers of the unaware or careless.
> 
> Thanks for the assurance & encouragement for buying vehicles down there. One thing I look forward to (in Taxco) is getting my hands on a good VW Beetle. My wife has always wanted one. I think Taxco is one of those hilly places with narrow winding streets where the Beetles all went to die. They are finding a lot of life & uses there until they finally expire! Personally, I would prefer another small SUV like our QX4 for out of town & long distance travel.


With all due respect to other advice being posted, there are not thousands of vehicles stranded at the border, the import process is painless if a professional broker is commissioned, and used NOB vehicles far exceed quality standards compared to available used inventory in Mexico. Generally, the selling price is less and a complete history report is available on NOB used; one purchases blindly a used ride in Mexico regarding history/condition.

The current issue regards recent regs, considered temporary, that limit import to 06/07 models with a significant increase in associated import fees. Forthcoming change down to a more reasonable fee structure with expanded model year eligibility is anticipated, although certainly not guaranteed. If current policy becomes the norm, importation is mostly a moot point; if change prevails, then indeed consideration to purchasing a NOB vehicle that is subject to higher safety/eco/structural standards, transparent condition history, and cost less is recommended.


----------



## JaunMadera (Dec 9, 2013)

you have a lot of threads going and are talking about a lot of things. It is sort of exciting to see someone on the verge of pulling the trigger. I wish all the best for your adventure.

This thread about cars, and in your other threads cars come up, but I haven't seen something mentioned...

From what I've been researching, each person can have a car while they have the temporary resident visa. Also from what I understand, the temporary visa is three years, then you can apply for permanent resident visa.

This, to me, means you and your wife can both take your two cars into Mexico while you are both on temporary (three years) resident visas.

Your situation is complicated by your wife being Mexican and that she will be seeking repatriation. I would ASSUME she could have the car in Mexico for as long as she is there on the temp visa, but it would need to be returned to the U.S. whenever that transitioned from temp to perm.

This was in another thread 


> The "Vinculo Familiar" law will let you apply for a 2 year Residente Temporal visa with a tourist FMM card at your local INM office being married to a Mexican National. I presume you could also do it at your closest Mexican Consulate. Then after 2 years you can apply for a Residente Permanente visa at you local INM office.


So, it sounds like because of the marriage or child, you might be able to expedite your permanent resident visa by a year. This tells me you can have the other car with you during that time, it just shortens the window for needing to finally get the car back north.

I think there might be two things to glean here
1. the urgency to deal with vehicles might be a little less pressured with this information in mind
2. the post above suggests things might change. So, you could end up being able to deal with at least one of the cars as an export sometime in the two years..... maybe... just sayin' 

Folks that understand this stuff better than I, please correct any points I might have made incorrectly.

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Please don‘t speculate about what might happen.
Residente Permanente visa holders and Mexican citizens may not drive foreign plated cars.
The Residente Temporal visa holders may do so, and that visa is issued for one year, then may be renewed for three more; a total of four years.
Marriage to a Mexican national will expidite INM status, if desired.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

JaunMadera said:


> you have a lot of threads going and are talking about a lot of things. It is sort of exciting to see someone on the verge of pulling the trigger. I wish all the best for your adventure.


Why thank you, very much! It's been our dream to return since we got married over 28 yrs ago. We were sorely tempted at the time I retired from the Army back in 2002, but didn't. Sometimes I wish we did, but it has still been a great life for us. Nonetheless, we didn't skimp on coming to Mexico to visit & dream! The separate threads was a way to benefit as much as possible from the forum, without leaving anything out or confusing any of the issues that were concerning us in our preparations.



JaunMadera said:


> From what I've been researching, each person can have a car while they have the temporary resident visa. Also from what I understand, the temporary visa is three years, then you can apply for permanent resident visa.
> 
> This, to me, means you and your wife can both take your two cars into Mexico while you are both on temporary (three years) resident visas.


This was my understanding, true. But what I have wanted to do was to apply for permanent residence as soon as my wife reestablishes her citizenship. With her entering the country on a Mexican passport, and my application on file for permanent residence - that would not allow us to take the vehicles in for an extended time as in the past on our permisos temporales. If I waited to request the permanent residency - going with temporal status for a couple of years, yes - we could take at least one vehicle in with us for the time being.



JaunMadera said:


> Your situation is complicated by your wife being Mexican and that she will be seeking repatriation. I would ASSUME she could have the car in Mexico for as long as she is there on the temp visa, but it would need to be returned to the U.S. whenever that transitioned from temp to perm.
> 
> This was in another thread
> 
> ...


Funny way of putting it... I had rather thought that my situation would be "simplified" by my wife's & daughter's native status.  However, she won't need to go through a "residence" status in order to reclaim her citizenship. So, again (if I understand correctly), we wouldn't be able to take a vehicle in based on a "temporary residence" status for her.

And, again, if I applied for and/or received permanent residence from the start - then it looks like both of the vehicles will have to stay NOB unless I want to deal with extra headaches & expenses to import them.



JaunMadera said:


> I think there might be two things to glean here
> 1. the urgency to deal with vehicles might be a little less pressured with this information in mind
> 2. the post above suggests things might change. So, you could end up being able to deal with at least one of the cars as an export sometime in the two years..... maybe... just sayin'
> 
> ...


You're correct, if I don't go with the permanent residence petition right away. As always, we can hope things will change for the better of the situation, but I've learned not to wait for or to expect it. It it happens, great - but it's usually not a "simplified" change for the better. If we decide that we've GOT to have one of our current vehicles, then we can adjust our plans accordingly.



RVGRINGO said:


> Please don‘t speculate about what might happen.
> Residente Permanente visa holders and Mexican citizens may not drive foreign plated cars.
> The Residente Temporal visa holders may do so, and that visa is issued for one year, then may be renewed for three more; a total of four years.
> Marriage to a Mexican national will expidite INM status, if desired.


So far, I've understood the issue as you have stated it, RVGRINGO. For years, I've seen Mexican nationals come up here to get vehicles to take back down there, but never knew how they were passing them across the border. I know that the laws have changed several times over the years, but I had just assumed that it was easier for a National - who would have more rights to do so in their own country - to have a vehicle of their own choosing, even if it came from NOB. I had just hoped to be able to do the same by registering our vehicles there & "mexicanizing" them just like I was doing with myself. Oh well.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

LMtortugas said:


> With all due respect to other advice being posted, there are not thousands of vehicles stranded at the border, the import process is painless if a professional broker is commissioned, and used NOB vehicles far exceed quality standards compared to available used inventory in Mexico. Generally, the selling price is less and a complete history report is available on NOB used; one purchases blindly a used ride in Mexico regarding history/condition.
> 
> The current issue regards recent regs, considered temporary, that limit import to 06/07 models with a significant increase in associated import fees. Forthcoming change down to a more reasonable fee structure with expanded model year eligibility is anticipated, although certainly not guaranteed. If current policy becomes the norm, importation is mostly a moot point; if change prevails, then indeed consideration to purchasing a NOB vehicle that is subject to higher safety/eco/structural standards, transparent condition history, and cost less is recommended.


Thank you for your input on this issue! I can only hope for a favorable change - but like you said, it's not guaranteed. I've always had the assumption that NOB vehicles were built better & safer, but I've also heard & seen that Mexican-made vehicles have come up in their standards over the years. I'd like to know more about the process of legally importing a vehicle - especially if a trust-worthy resource could be found to do so. Still, if it's too much of a headache - and expensive - I can understand just selling the vehicle and moving on.

Question/Supposition: Has there ever been a set-up where NOB vehicles were purchased & nationalized by Mexican citizens, then "re-purchased" by the previous NOB owners now living in Mexico as permanent/temporary residents? If coastal property can be "purchased" with fideicomisos, then it surprises me that someone hasn't invented a similar set-up for cars! Comments?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Howler said:


> Question/Supposition: Has there ever been a set-up where NOB vehicles were purchased & nationalized by Mexican citizens, then "re-purchased" by the previous NOB owners now living in Mexico as permanent/temporary residents? If coastal property can be "purchased" with fideicomisos, then it surprises me that someone hasn't invented a similar set-up for cars! Comments?


Sure, has happened in the past. Now, however, only 2006/2007 years are being processed, and the time and cost are probably not worth the trouble. Doesn't sound like you are interested, but you can live forever in Mexico on RTs, with a NOB car.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

coondawg said:


> Sure, has happened in the past. Now, however, only 2006/2007 years are being processed, and the time and cost are probably not worth the trouble. Doesn't sound like you are interested, but you can live forever in Mexico on RTs, with a NOB car.


With my vehicles being 2000 & 2003 year models - would that make the process any easier or less expensive?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Howler said:


> With my vehicles being 2000 & 2003 year models - would that make the process any easier or less expensive?


I think they are only doing 2006/2007 models, no other at this time. They have really fouled up the process this time. They are not doing what NAFTA requires, so some people hope they will make changes n our lifetime.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You have a year, Howler. Plan ahead, sell your cars and buy one, or two, in Mexico. Even if you could import/nationalize them, would you pay the approximately $6,000.00 USD cost to do it? I wouldn‘t, and then be unhappy to find that only liability insurance was available, or parts were not as easily available for the US models, etc. It is time to surrender to the inevitable, as have most of those becoming Residente Permanente. You will be happier, I assure you, and your wife will not be hassled for driving a foreign plated car and having to produce a notarized marriage certificate and copy of your ID.


----------



## JaunMadera (Dec 9, 2013)

when i said "complicated" that may not have been the best word to use. I only meant, in the context of U.S. citizens getting residency down there, you have a few different options that most others don't have.... perhaps it complicates the discussion because it adds more variables?

no offense meant by any means


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

JaunMadera said:


> when i said "complicated" that may not have been the best word to use. I only meant, in the context of U.S. citizens getting residency down there, you have a few different options that most others don't have.... perhaps it complicates the discussion because it adds more variables?
> 
> no offense meant by any means


Oh no, no offense was taken at all!! In fact, I was amused by your choice of words! You're correct, my situation does have more variables than "normal" - which will hopefully work to my advantage when we finally start our processes.

Thank you so much for your input - and I take no offense at any free advice or experience offered... especially in a forum situation like this. This is what I was looking for when I made my different posts!


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

coondawg said:


> I think they are only doing 2006/2007 models, no other at this time. They have really fouled up the process this time. They are not doing what NAFTA requires, so some people hope they will make changes n our lifetime.





RVGRINGO said:


> You have a year, Howler. Plan ahead, sell your cars and buy one, or two, in Mexico. Even if you could import/nationalize them, would you pay the approximately $6,000.00 USD cost to do it? I wouldn‘t, and then be unhappy to find that only liability insurance was available, or parts were not as easily available for the US models, etc. It is time to surrender to the inevitable, as have most of those becoming Residente Permanente. You will be happier, I assure you, and your wife will not be hassled for driving a foreign plated car and having to produce a notarized marriage certificate and copy of your ID.


Touché to both of you on both accounts! 

We'll take advantage of this coming year to make such changes in preparation for our move. The overall hassle, before & after, won't be worth it to keep them down there. Oh well. There's still so much more to living & enjoying our retirement in Mexico!!


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Just one other comment, Howler. I know you have visited and looked forward to this move for some time. Just a suggestion: don't put all your eggs in one basket for the first year or two in Mexico. You might be surprised how many people have returned NOB after several months/a few years in Mexico. Things and people change. Have a plan B.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

coondawg said:


> Just one other comment, Howler. I know you have visited and looked forward to this move for some time. Just a suggestion: don't put all your eggs in one basket for the first year or two in Mexico. You might be surprised how many people have returned NOB after several months/a few years in Mexico. Things and people change. Have a plan B.


Got it!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> You have a year, Howler. Plan ahead, sell your cars and buy one, or two, in Mexico. Even if you could import/nationalize them, would you pay the approximately $6,000.00 USD cost to do it? I wouldn‘t, and then be unhappy to find that only liability insurance was available, or parts were not as easily available for the US models, etc. It is time to surrender to the inevitable, as have most of those becoming Residente Permanente. You will be happier, I assure you, and your wife will not be hassled for driving a foreign plated car and having to produce a notarized marriage certificate and copy of your ID.


I read a Mexican National newspaper article that ADUANA might lighten up the current restrictions sometime in the furture but are not going to allow vehicles more than 10 years old because of the pollution they might create and no more vehicles with Salvage Titles.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Howler said:


> Thank you for your input on this issue! I can only hope for a favorable change - but like you said, it's not guaranteed. I've always had the assumption that NOB vehicles were built better & safer, but I've also heard & seen that Mexican-made vehicles have come up in their standards over the years. I'd like to know more about the process of legally importing a vehicle - especially if a trust-worthy resource could be found to do so. Still, if it's too much of a headache - and expensive - I can understand just selling the vehicle and moving on.
> 
> Question/Supposition: Has there ever been a set-up where NOB vehicles were purchased & nationalized by Mexican citizens, then "re-purchased" by the previous NOB owners now living in Mexico as permanent/temporary residents? If coastal property can be "purchased" with fideicomisos, then it surprises me that someone hasn't invented a similar set-up for cars! Comments?


The US - in particular California - maintains the highest bar regarding government mandated quality control standards that manufacturers must comply with. Also, it is argued that vehicles NOB enjoy more routine service & maintenance and drive along a better road infrastructure. That said, in the past I have owned, and would not hesitate in the future, to purchase a new vehicle manufactured in Mexico. 

Mexico supports no physical import control of vehicles at the border. For decades stolen-junk-salvage-polluting used vehicles have for the most part freely transited across the border for retail sell inland. Very limited documentation of condition history, origination, legal ownership, etc. is available. Hence, the anxiety generated when purchasing any aged vehicle in Mexico. Replacing your 01 and 03 with comparable models in Mexico obviously necessitates a calculated risk as many miles & years of impalpable driving history have accumulated since it left the assembly line. 

Actual vehicle importation is another well delineated process loosely & independently adhered to on both sides of the border. Depending upon the POE, such as Nuevo Laredo vs Nogales, process and cost can vary substantially. 

* 1st step is to online with USCBP/U.S. Census officially document vehicle as an export. _*Simple process*_
* In Nogales, if all paperwork is in order, broker will have vehicle picked up at your location and returned _*nationalized*_ by end of day
* 1 year ago the cost to nationalize your vehicles would be something less than $1000 each; according to my last rate schedule effective Nov/2014, $1390 and $1480 respectively. At this point in time I would estimate around $1800.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

There are dealers for just about any car you could want. Not much "dealing", if any. Pretty much, the price is the price and in a way, that works better than the monumental hassle of trying to beat the price in the U.S.
Quite a few major manufacturers have opened factories in Mexico, and there are plenty of good mechanics around, too.
We bought a Honda FIT over five years ago from a local dealer and have had a nice, trouble free time thereafter. Small cars are great here because many villages have narrow streets. You just have to slooooow down when the topes (big speed bumps) show up. 
I would definitely buy in Mexico and save the aggravation.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

LMtortugas said:


> The US - in particular California - maintains the highest bar regarding government mandated quality control standards that manufacturers must comply with. Also, it is argued that vehicles NOB enjoy more routine service & maintenance and drive along a better road infrastructure. That said, in the past I have owned, and would not hesitate in the future, to purchase a new vehicle manufactured in Mexico.
> 
> Mexico supports no physical import control of vehicles at the border. For decades stolen-junk-salvage-polluting used vehicles have for the most part freely transited across the border for retail sell inland. Very limited documentation of condition history, origination, legal ownership, etc. is available. Hence, the anxiety generated when purchasing any aged vehicle in Mexico. Replacing your 01 and 03 with comparable models in Mexico obviously necessitates a calculated risk as many miles & years of impalpable driving history have accumulated since it left the assembly line.


No doubt, another reason why I'd prefer to take mine down there if it were possible. I hate taking on new debt, and the cost of paying out for a new / near new vehicle. I purchased my current vehicles carefully with the idea that they would last me several hundred thousand miles & that I could find needed parts for them (Toyota & Nissan/Infinity) down there. That said, I have seen the quality of Mexican vehicles come up over the years - I imagine consumer complaints from both Mexico & NOB (for exported vehicles) helped make a difference. Also, RVGRINGO's points about simplified maintenance & parts availability plus the expense of nationalization go very deep. I have painfully found parts availability to be an issue on several occasions when driving down there.



LMtortugas said:


> Actual vehicle importation is another well delineated process loosely & independently adhered to on both sides of the border. Depending upon the POE, such as Nuevo Laredo vs Nogales, process and cost can vary substantially.


Is there a way to find out about costs at different POEs? I've also seen offers to import vehicles from up here, but never paid them any notice thinking that it was for Mexican citizens/residents... but now, come to think of it, we'll fit that category, too.



LMtortugas said:


> * 1st step is to online with USCBP/U.S. Census officially document vehicle as an export. _*Simple process*_
> * In Nogales, if all paperwork is in order, broker will have vehicle picked up at your location and returned _*nationalized*_ by end of day
> * 1 year ago the cost to nationalize your vehicles would be something less than $1000 each; according to my last rate schedule effective Nov/2014, $1390 and $1480 respectively. At this point in time I would estimate around $1800.


Very good information & a great post. I'll check it out & make a decision accordingly. If this could be accomplished for $3K or so, I could probably save more than that by not having to buy new(er) vehicles upon arriving there. Thank goodness I still have a year to decide all of this.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

lagoloo said:


> There are dealers for just about any car you could want. Not much "dealing", if any. Pretty much, the price is the price and in a way, that works better than the monumental hassle of trying to beat the price in the U.S.
> Quite a few major manufacturers have opened factories in Mexico, and there are plenty of good mechanics around, too.
> We bought a Honda FIT over five years ago from a local dealer and have had a nice, trouble free time thereafter. Small cars are great here because many villages have narrow streets. You just have to slooooow down when the topes (big speed bumps) show up.
> I would definitely buy in Mexico and save the aggravation.


Thanks lagoloo! I was also reflecting on the same info from a couple of other posters. I'm still up in the air, but will get this worked out & decided before going down. Something about your post made me remember driving on the narrow & hilly streets of Taxco. I managed quite well with our old GMC Suburban for several years - everyone knew to get out of the way when they saw it! Yes, there were some tight squeezes with it - but things got sooooo much easier the last time when we took our Infiniti QX4 down there.

A trend that can be quite unnerving is to see how many motorcycles are on the hills there, now - I would have loved it when I was younger... but there are a lot of kids as well as adults on these things; sometimes whole families! Another thing about Taxco is that 4-wheelers & quad runners don't have to be registered to be used on the street. There are a lot of these on the streets there, too. I would imagine they cost a lot less than a full sized car - and less to maintain & operate. That would be another possibility to consider, at least for local running around. I'd still like to have a car/SUV for long distance travel & for NOB.

Anybody else seeing more quads & 4-wheelers on their streets?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Howler, did you know Dennis McIntyre, the ex Fire Chief in Broken Arrow?


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Howler said:


> No doubt, another reason why I'd prefer to take mine down there if it were possible. I hate taking on new debt, and the cost of paying out for a new / near new vehicle. I purchased my current vehicles carefully with the idea that they would last me several hundred thousand miles & that I could find needed parts for them (Toyota & Nissan/Infinity) down there. That said, I have seen the quality of Mexican vehicles come up over the years - I imagine consumer complaints from both Mexico & NOB (for exported vehicles) helped make a difference. Also, RVGRINGO's points about simplified maintenance & parts availability plus the expense of nationalization go very deep. I have painfully found parts availability to be an issue on several occasions when driving down there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are not planning to take any decisioned action for a year, then all you really can do is monitor the current situation at any given point in time until then. As of now, your 01 & 03 vehicles aren't even eligible to import. I anticipate more favorable changes down the pipeline, but can only speculate upon what they will be. 

The broker fee is arbitrarily set by/negotiated with the agent or customs house assuming it legally complies. Generally, fee schedules are not provided to the public, only to applicable people in the business, however some large commercial custom agencies will provide customers a rate schedule but I have found them to be higher than working with individual professional brokers. Unfortunately, referrals and calling local agents is the most reliable means to procure current -up to date info. 

DO YOUR HOMEWORK - I have been given quotes in writing from multiple brokers/agencies for the same vehicle that have varied in cost near a $1000. Further, competence & reliability must be factored in. Unlike the opinions expressed by others, I have found the process relatively simple, expeditious, and worth the $$$ before the new rates and changes that took effect Jan. 1st. 

My opinion only, but personally before I spent $3000, as you referenced, I would be seriously shopping and researching the market in Mexico.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

coondawg said:


> Howler, did you know Dennis McIntyre, the ex Fire Chief in Broken Arrow?


Name rings a bell, but I didn't know him personally. Is he still in the area?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Howler said:


> Name rings a bell, but I didn't know him personally. Is he still in the area?


He is retired, living in Houston and traveling the world. Goes to Chapala maybe twice a year. Nice guy, Mexican wife from Chihuahua. lane:


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

coondawg said:


> He is retired, living in Houston and traveling the world. Goes to Chapala maybe twice a year. Nice guy, Mexican wife from Chihuahua. lane:


If he's still attached to Broken Arrow, please pass him my phone number for when he's back in town. There's a good possibility that his wife might know mine... both of us (especially her) have been quite involved with the Hispanic community here, and we both taught/teach school here.

God has a sense of humor: I (the ******) ended up being a Spanish teacher after I retired from the Army; my wife (from Veracruz) teaches English as a second language. She also evaluates all non-native English-speaking kids for the district's ESL program and promotes intercultural diversity throughout the community. If they haven't heard of me before, usually they'll know (of) my wife! Yes, I proud of her!!

If you're ever up in these parts, you've got an open door here, too!! :welcome: (or when we've finally settled down there)


----------

